# Middle Eastern Cook Books Whats the Best



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

I love to cook middle eastern food and have a few books but would like the diffinitive recipe book on this subject HELP


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I'm no authority on Middle Eastern food, so I'm a bit reluctant to comment. However, I do like Claudia Roden's The New Book of Middle Eastern Food. I've never seen the original book, but since it's been around since 1968, it sounds like one of those kitchen bibles. There are also the Paula Wolfert books.


----------



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

Cheers for that. Seen that book but never read it looks like my next buy


----------

